Joke HN: It takes a lifetime to understand lifetimes - JoelJacobson
======
sharemywin
are you calling HN a joke? lol.

~~~
JoelJacobson
No, I'm calling lifetimes a joke, and HN to be a platform to tell jokes to
others who might have the same lack of humour as yourself.

~~~
sharemywin
you must of missed my lol. I just didn't understand your joke so I made my
own.

